# "Jackie Skelly Gym" contract end/debt agency/hygiene?



## Strawberry B

Hi there, 
I wish to terminate my contract with Jackie Skelly's gym but have been told that I need to pay an additional two months (for what purpose?) and am unhappy to do so as the hygiene in the place was extremely poor. (I am not going to use it!)

I have know received a letter threatening debt collection agency (which may affect my credit rating) I was wondering has anyone had a similar experience?

Best Regards and thanks in advance
Strawberry B


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

What do the terms & conditions of your original agreement with them say about termination? Did you put your complaints about hygiene to them officially (e.g. in writing) previously or when terminating your membership?


----------



## Strawberry B

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

Hi

While the termination fee was included in the contract(in very small print) I was not satisfied with the service and shouldn't be liable, the hygiene in there is appalling


----------



## NorfBank

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

I know there are principles involved but the pain of having to pay 2 months penalty will be a lot less than having your credit rating affected. Put it down to experience and never sign anything without thoroughly checking the facilitiies and terms and condition again?
This may sound like rolling over I know but weigh up principle versus future bad credit rating.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

You should write to them stating this so.


----------



## cjh

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*



NorfBank said:


> I know there are principles involved but the pain of having to pay 2 months penalty will be a lot less than having your credit rating affected. Put it down to experience and never sign anything without thoroughly checking the facilitiies and terms and condition again?
> This may sound like rolling over I know but weigh up principle versus future bad credit rating.


 

Disagree completly. It's the 'Roll Over' attitude that has Consumer Service in this country the way it is!


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

In my amateur opinion you can't just walk away from the contract and not expect to be charged the penalty. What you need to do is when cancelling set out in writing your reasons and why you believe that the contract was breached and the penalty should not be charged. If you already cancelled unilaterally then strictly you are liable for the penalty. Unless you can convince them otherwise after the fact.


----------



## Strawberry B

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

Thanks for your comments will consider ALL!

SB


----------



## NorfBank

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

So cjh, what would you do? 

Refuse to pay which results in bad credit rating which then results in future mortgage refusal by prime lenders which then results in a ludicrously high interest rate from a sub prime lender.

You could always employ an expensive solicitor and chase Jackie Skelly through the courts and you may win and you may get your costs paid for and you may get the black mark eventually removed from the ICB or you may lose resulting in legal bills and a bad credit rating. All this for principles and a c100 Euro penalty? No thanks.
At least pay the penalty, get collection agency off your back then involve solicitor to try and get penalty back if you believe you have a strong enough case...my two cents.


----------



## cjh

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*

I'd go into Jackie Skelly and ask to speak to the manager and make my case to them.


----------



## ajapale

I think Joe Duffy dealt with the question of the hygene standards at the JSG last week.


----------



## CCOVICH

To the OP-you may have rights available under the Sale Of Goods and Supply of Services Act, but in the first instance you should put your complaint in writing to the gym, informing them that you were unhappy with the service and why, and what you want done.  Mention the Office of the Director of Consumer Affairs and the Small Claims Court when making your complaint.

Check out [broken link removed] for more information

If this is too much hassle, just pay the 2 months.


----------



## Cowzer

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*



ClubMan said:


> In my amateur opinion you can't just walk away from the contract and not expect to be charged the penalty.


 
While that obviously applies in 'normal' circumstances surely there are circumstances when the customer is entitled to rip up the contract when the service provided is nothing like what was advertised? I heard the Joe Duffy programme on the place in question and it really was astounding, I can't imagine any court in the land not supporting the right of the customer to cancel their contract in light of the hygiene problem (I can't even bring myself to repeat what I heard, I'd just come over all queezy again  ). I honestly think this business has some neck challenging wantaway customers, they should be down on their knees apologising to them.....and begging not to be sued.


----------



## Cahir

I wrote a detailed email to JS in January complaining about the disgraceful hygiene standards.  The manager rang up and addressed each point assuring me that things would improve.  Nothing has improved, in fact it's much worse than it was a year ago.  Unfortunately it's the closest gym so I put up with it.  Maybe if more people complained they might do something.

A friend of mine left about a month ago and stated in a letter that she was leaving due to the lack of hygiene.  I'll ask if she had to pay the extra two months charge.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*



Cowzer said:


> While that obviously applies in 'normal' circumstances surely there are circumstances when the customer is entitled to rip up the contract when the service provided is nothing like what was advertised? I heard the Joe Duffy programme on the place in question and it really was astounding, I can't imagine any court in the land not supporting the right of the customer to cancel their contract in light of the hygiene problem .


I could certainly envisage a court siding against the consumer if it was obvious that they unilaterally breached the contract without even making their complaints known (in writing preferably) to the establishment. _Cahir _and friend seem to have the right approach. I suspect that just walking away from the contract is the wrong approach and leaves one open to liability for any early termination penalties outlined in the contract.


----------



## Cowzer

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*



ClubMan said:


> I could certainly envisage a court siding against the consumer if it was obvious that they unilaterally breached the contract without even making their complaints known .


 
That goes without saying, but it wasn't the point I was making.


----------



## ClubMan

Er... let me try again...


Cowzer said:


> I can't imagine any court in the land not supporting the right of the customer to cancel their contract in light of the hygiene problem


I ceratinly can - for example if the customer didn't take steps to explain why the other party had breached the contract and they (the customer) simply tried to walk away expecting the other party not to enforce any penalty clauses.


----------



## Cowzer

ClubMan said:


> Er... let me try again...
> 
> I ceratinly can - for example if the customer didn't take steps to explain why the other party had breached the contract and they (the customer) simply tried to walk away expecting the other party not to enforce any penalty clauses.


 
Er, you must try harder! Honest, none of us on this thread is daft enough to think you can rip up a contract without presenting your reasons for ripping it up, I suspect your average pre-school budgie could figure that one out. The point, which I would have thought is quite obvious, is that if the services provided bore no relation to those promised in the contract one would surely stand a pretty good chance of winning a case against the establishment. Got that?


----------



## ClubMan

Cowzer said:


> if the services provided bore no relation to those promised in the contract one would surely stand a pretty good chance of winning a case against the establishment.


Depending on the specific sutuation it could be hard to objectively and verifiably prove that some "hygiene problems" outweighed the successful delivery of all other contractual obligations by the service provider to the extent that _"the services provided bore no relation to those promised in the contract"_. The original poster does not clarify but if, for example, they used the gym for a period of months before deciding that they wanted to prematurely terminate the contract then it might be difficult to prove that _"the services provided bore no relation to those promised in the contract"._


----------



## ajapale

Cowser, Please refrain from personalised comments/attacks.



Cowzer said:


> Oh, I don't know Clubman,........
> ......
> ........C'mon Clubman, perhaps, for once, it's time to take the side of the wronged consumer, rather than the business. No one would think less of you, honest.


----------



## NorfBank

I don't think he's taking any side just giving an objective opinion which is what the OP is looking for. No point in every reply being pro consumer. A devils advocate is always helpful.


----------



## Cowzer

ajapale said:


> Cowser, Please refrain from personalised comments/attacks.


 
Fair enough, point taken, although I would also ask Clubman to refrain from insulting contributors simply because they have a different opinion to his, as he did to me in a private message the other day. Thank you.


----------



## ClubMan

NorfBank said:


> I don't think he's taking any side just giving an objective opinion which is what the OP is looking for. No point in every reply being pro consumer. A devils advocate is always helpful.


As he says.


----------



## ClubMan

Cowzer said:


> although I would also ask Clubman to refrain from insulting contributors simply because they have a different opinion to his, as he did to me in a private message the other day.


This is untrue - here is the text of the _PM _in question which contain no insults unless you count _Cowser _calling some people "foolish". Please don't misrepresent the facts or what I said by _PM_! 


			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> No - I am not a restaurant owner or retailer of any sort. If you willingly agree to pay a stated price of €15 for a bowl of soup then it's not a ripoff. You have accepted the price that is clearly displayed. It may be a high price but that's a different matter. Ripoff involves some element of deception or sharp practice. If you the soup was described as home made but was actually made from an _OXO _cube then that too would be a ripoff. High prices don't necessarily mean ripoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Rip'off' can, surely, be only defined in terms of the mark-up the 'seller' enjoys, not whether or not the 'buyer' knows in advance that they are about to ripped off.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Margins are not the issue. The punter sees a price and decides whether or not s/he is willing to pay if for whatever's on offer. If they don't like the price then they can go elsewhere. If they do like the price or are content to accept it then that's their prerogative. No ripoff unless prices are not displayed (in which case the buyer should beware since it is illegal), they are charged more than the displayed price or the item purchased does not match the stated description.
> 
> 
> 
> If they still go ahead and order they are foolish, but it doesn't mask the simple fact that the price is ludicrous, to the point of being a 'rip-off'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Unfortunately many people including yourself don't seem to be able to distinguish between high prices and actual ripoffs which leads to confusion and means that true ripoffs don't get the concentrated attention that they should.
> 
> Regards_
> ClubMan
> Askaboutmoney Administrator_
Click to expand...


----------



## Trudee

Can I ask which JS gym or is this allowed?


----------



## Strawberry B

It was Clarendon Street, I just found out also that a number of friends whom I joined with terminated their contracts without notice and where not threatened with legal proceedings


----------



## ajapale

So what procedure should one follow when one wishes to terminate a Gym Membership contract (on grounds that the service is in some way deficient ie hygene)?

Clubman suggested:


ClubMan said:


> What you need to do is when cancelling set out in writing your reasons and why you believe that the contract was breached and the penalty should not be charged.



I wonder is it advisable to speak to your solicitor?


----------



## ney001

Cahir said:


> I wrote a detailed email to JS in January complaining about the disgraceful hygiene standards.  The manager rang up and addressed each point assuring me that things would improve.  Nothing has improved, in fact it's much worse than it was a year ago.  Unfortunately it's the closest gym so I put up with it.  Maybe if more people complained they might do something.
> 
> A friend of mine left about a month ago and stated in a letter that she was leaving due to the lack of hygiene.  I'll ask if she had to pay the extra two months charge.



Cahir, just wondering have things improved, I am experiencing major problems with hygiene at the gym, I have complained three times to the staff (twice to staff, once to manager) - I pointed out the problem to the manager, I then sent an email to the manager putting my concerns in writing - to date nothing has been done, this has been going on for about 6 weeks now and really has become a health and safety issue.  As they are not taking me seriously does anybody know who else I can contact i.e is there a number you can ring to get health inspectors out - I know it's pretty drastic but these guys just won't listen to me - do they not read about MRSA and other bugs that can be spread in public areas??


----------



## Cahir

ney001 said:


> Cahir, just wondering have things improved, I am experiencing major problems with hygiene at the gym, I have complained three times to the staff (twice to staff, once to manager) - I pointed out the problem to the manager, I then sent an email to the manager putting my concerns in writing - to date nothing has been done, this has been going on for about 6 weeks now and really has become a health and safety issue.  As they are not taking me seriously does anybody know who else I can contact i.e is there a number you can ring to get health inspectors out - I know it's pretty drastic but these guys just won't listen to me - do they not read about MRSA and other bugs that can be spread in public areas??



Nothing has changed and I've complained again.  Actually my latest complaint was on Sunday when after working out for almost two hours I discovered that the showers were ice cold - again.  Apparently the pool and jacuzzi were also cold.  I had to go home sweaty and I was so p*ssed off.  They really need some competition.


----------



## dam099

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*



NorfBank said:


> Refuse to pay which results in bad credit rating which then results in future mortgage refusal by prime lenders which then results in a ludicrously high interest rate from a sub prime lender.
> 
> You could always employ an expensive solicitor and chase Jackie Skelly through the courts and you may win and you may get your costs paid for and you may get the black mark eventually removed from the ICB or you may lose resulting in legal bills and a bad credit rating.


 
Jackie Skelly aren't a member of ICB so any dealings with them would not show up in the ICB system. 

I suppose theoretically if they went to court and obtained a judgement that might show up if someone did a search for judgements but that should be easily rectified by paying the amount the court orders.


----------



## messedaround

Jackie Skellys in Swords have a horrible reputation also for hygiene issues among others , i know of someone that HAD there credit rating messed up over them ,refused a top up mortgage , so id steer clear of them for all of the above reasons , cheek of them !!!


----------



## Elphaba

Had the guided tour around Jackie Smellys...oops sorry...Skelly! Nearly fell off my chair when told the price. When they opened, for a limited time if you became a member, you didn't have to pay a joining fee. Whoop de doo!! Their terms of business are so intimidating and fees are exorbitant, Why anyone wants to run in the same place for a long time anyway, is beyond me, with the smell of other peoples body odour hanging in the air?? ......and you have to pay for it...yeesh


----------



## HotdogsFolks

Jackie Skellys have started spamming me by text.

Awful.


----------



## Cahir

HotdogsFolks said:


> Jackie Skellys have started spamming me by text.
> 
> Awful.



They've been doing that to me for a long time.  In my latest complaint I asked how come they can send a load of rubbish texts but can't even send a text to say the water is off or they're increasing the monthly fee.


----------



## LIVERLIPS

Hi Cahir it sounds like its the Swords branch that you are complaining about as my friend had the same problem with the cold showers the other day and when she complained he was so did not want to hear and when she went back a few days later they only had 3 showers working for such a big gym.


----------



## Staples

You could write to the gym stating that while you have no intention of breaching the contract, you would be interested to hear their views on the hygiene standards in place and whether they consider these acceptable or consistent with their demand for a monthly membership fee.


----------



## Cahir

Staples said:


> You could write to the gym stating that while you have no intention of breaching the contract, you would be interested to hear their views on the hygiene standards in place and whether they consider these acceptable or consistent with their demand for a monthly membership fee.



The gym responded to my first letter of complaint over a year ago saying that they were "trying out" a new cleaning system blah blah blah.  They also said they'd take on board my comments about the sweat towel rule not being enforced, lack of sanitizer like in other gyms, kids eating crisps on treadmills etc etc.  Nothing was ever done.  They just couldn't care less about hygiene - it's all about getting as many people sqeezed in as possible.  Unfortunately there's still no other alternative in the area.  I haven't had a response to my most recent complaint.


----------



## aircobra19

I think for the sake of €100 I'd pay it, then make a claim against them in the small courts to get it back.  I would seem theres enough evidence to support a claim. I suppose you'd have to document all your complains etc.


----------



## Staples

Cahir said:


> I haven't had a response to my most recent complaint.


 
Even better.  I'd emphasise that while you are quite prepared to fulfill your terms of the contract, you'd appreciate a response to your latest letter.

Incidentally, is it certain that NOT paying would screw up your credit rating?  This isn't a loan, it's an agreement to pay a monthly subscription.  There's no credit involved so how can it effect your credit rating??

Can anyone answer definitively???


----------



## HotdogsFolks

Staples said:


> Incidentally, is it certain that NOT paying would screw up your credit rating? This isn't a loan, it's an agreement to pay a monthly subscription. There's no credit involved so how can it effect your credit rating??
> 
> Can anyone answer definitively???


 
According to [broken link removed]

ACC Bank
AIB Bank 
AIB Finance and Leasing 
AIB Credit Cards 
Anglo Irish Bank Corporation 
The Associates Bank of Ireland Bank 
BOI Direct Banking 365 
Bank of Ireland Finance 
Bank of Ireland Credit Cards 
Bank of Scotland (Ireland) 
Barclaycard BNP 
Capital Finance (now Fexco Asset Finance) 
Bord Gais Finance 
Caterpillar Financial Services 
CIT Group Finance Ireland Ltd 
City Financial
Clydesdale Financial Services 
CNH Capital Ltd 
EBS Building Society 
Everyday Finance 
Fiat Auto Financial Services 
First Active 
First Active Credit Cards
Ford Credit Europe 
Friends First Finance 
Fexco Asset Finance (formerly BNP) 
GE Money
HFC Bank 
ICS Building Society 
IIB Bank
IIB Finance 
IIB Homeloans 
Irish Nationwide Building Society 
Lombard and Ulster Banking 
Lucan District Credit Union 
MBNA Europe Bank 
National Credit Finance 
National Irish Bank 
Open + Direct 
Permanent TSB 
Permanent TSB Finance 
POS Finance 
Premier Bank 
Roscrea Credit Union 
St. Dominics (Waterford) Credit Union 
Start Mortgages Ltd 
Tesco Personal Finance 
The Exchange Insurance Company Ltd 
Tipperary Credit Union 
Tullamore Credit Union 
Ulster Bank 
Ulster Bank Credit Cards 
Waterford Credit Union 
Western Finance

No Jackie Skellys on the list.


----------



## Staples

Have a look at the FAQs below.  No apparent likelihood of an iffy credit rating on foot of any dispute emanating from a contract agreement that doesn't involve a loan.  


[broken link removed]


----------



## jimmymc38

Hi,

I have just received a similar letter. JS are threatening 'further proceedings'. I attempted unsuccessfully to call the 'Club Administrator' in May(five months ago) directly after I cancelled my DD to explain I was very unhappy about the gym (loud music, constant ads to buy God knows what, uncleanliness, no drinking water - you have to buy it at exorbitant prices and worst of all the rudest front desk staff in the world) and I was joining another gym.After I could not get through after several attempts(always on a call/at a meeting) I was assured by the front desk that they would cancel my membership. 

Five months later (Nov 23rd) I receive a letter stating that they tried to contact me several times(untrue - once in May - of which I returned several calls without success) and that I owe them 400 euro. To add insult to injury they titled the letter 'Final Opportunity'. 

My advice is to give Jackie Skelly Gyms a wide berth. They concentrate
on selling anybody membership - all smiles and assurances and that's where that attitude ends and very different attitude takes over. I have talked to so many people in my present gym who have left JS for similar reasons.


----------



## ajapale

jimmymc38 said:


> After I cancelled my DD to explain I was very unhappy about the gym (loud music, constant ads to buy God knows what, uncleanliness, no drinking water - you have to buy it at exorbitant prices and worst of all the rudest front desk staff in the world).


 
Did you put this in writing at the time you cancelled the DD? What do the T&C's of the contract say about early cancellation?

aj


----------



## over2u

I doubt if they can do banything to your ICB record. After all they didn't give you credit (did they?) If they gave you credit, then they should be regulated by the financial regulator!!!!!


----------



## seriams

Strawberry,

If I were you I'd ask to speak to the manager and explain why you are terminating the contract. I've learnt from past experience that if you speak up and state your case they will back down. I wouldn't give in without first stating your case.


----------



## Stifster

I remember when she was working as an instructor in Riverview about 15 years ago. 

They were done for littering (flyers) in Greystones earlier this year.

On a related note has Ben Dunne got tired of the gym thing? Haven't heard him on ribbing jackie and David recently...


----------



## LibraMan

Staples said:


> Even better.  I'd emphasise that while you are quite prepared to fulfill your terms of the contract, you'd appreciate a response to your latest letter.
> 
> Incidentally, is it certain that NOT paying would screw up your credit rating?  This isn't a loan, it's an agreement to pay a monthly subscription.  There's no credit involved so how can it effect your credit rating??
> 
> Can anyone answer definitively???



Not sure how definitive the quote below is but it look pretty convincing to me.  I found this at [broken link removed].

"However, if you are pursued by a debt collection agency because you have not paid your monthly gym fees, could your credit rating be affected? Your credit rating is a record of any loans or credit agreements you have entered into with lenders. If you missed a repayment on a loan, this will be reflected in your credit rating and lenders could refuse to give you a loan or credit card in the future because of this.

The Irish Credit Bureau (ICB),which keeps a record of credit ratings and credit agreements, said that a person’s credit rating is only affected if they default on a loan or credit agreement of some kind, rather than a member subscription to a gym. ‘‘A credit record in ICB does not reflect any aspect of a gym subscription arrangement,” said a spokesman for the ICB".


----------



## flynne8

I was just wondering if any of the people who got "further proceddings" letters got anything else after that..

I am in the same positon as jimmymc38 above, i cant give those *******s 130E.....


----------



## LibraMan

flynne8 said:


> I was just wondering if any of the people who got "further proceddings" letters got anything else after that..
> 
> I am in the same positon as jimmymc38 above, i cant give those *******s 130E.....



I phoned the gym administrator and told her in no uncertain terms that, after her aggressive phone call and snotty letter to my wife, there was no prospect whatsoever of Jackie Skellys getting another cent from us.  She said that she would refer it to her regional manager.  I told her to do whatever she felt she must but that  if Jackie Skellys decided to pursue us for payment, the next conversation she and I would have would be face-to-face.  I also made her a promise that I would make it my business to expose the sharp practise they employ and the disgraceful treatment of their clients.

That was in late December and I haven't heard anything from them since.

However, given Jackie Skellys reputation, I'm not complacent and am still on Defcon 2!


----------



## flynne8

Ha, thats great, thanks for letting me know.....


----------



## Blaine

Hi Guys, just wondering if you have any update on this? Do the hygeine problems just apply to Clarendon st and swords or any other gym?


----------



## lar1973

I am a member of parkwest and the hygiene standards are a disgrace


----------



## Blaine

Thanks! I'm a member at Ballsbridge and it seems grand to me? Pretty much every time i've been there someone was cleaning something. Although at night the cleaners start cleaning a half hour before closing time so you can't use the machines which i'm not terribly happy with. Anybody else at Ballsbridge?


----------



## Blaine

I've tried to get a trainers appointment but can't get one until july???Also was at the gym for 2 hours other night and with all the classes in the pool (which seems small for the amount of members) i only got to use the pool for 5 mins in between classes. There was about 8 people queueing for lanes that just had to walk off.


----------



## G7979

I am just wondering if any can tell me did Jackie Skelly's gym "forget" about them after a while? 

I froze my membership back in October as I had hurt my back, gave in a doctors letter (and was quizzed extensively by a member of staff who obviously fancies themselves as a doctor!) and signed some forms.

In January I received one of the letters mentioned by another poster basically saying pay up or we will give this to our debt collectors, I don't know the exact figure off hand but it was approximately €750 (I presume it was the balance of the years membership fee plus the two months mentioned by the OP) I called the gym (Swords branch) and after speaking to a number of people, I was put on to the manager, who quizzed me again about my medical problems, and told me that a number of people had received the letters as they had transfered all their account information to a central location and my file had probably not been sent with the electronic information. He said the membership would be frozen until 1st April when the DD would be reactivated, but it never was.

Now for the reasons already mentioned hygiene, overcrowding, constant sales pitch for classes and products etc, I do not want to return to the gym, there is also a new gym opened up nearer to home which would be far more convenient. I don't want this hanging over me but I don't really want to remind them of me either! It has been almost 6 months since I had any contact with them, I would like to sign up to the new gym, but could not afford to pay two memberships. Does anyone else have a similar experience with the gym? 

Those of you who got the debt collectors letters, did anything more come of it, or did it simply "go away" I have only ever received one letter and no phonecalls (despite what it says in the letter!)

Many Thanks


----------



## Luciferxxvi

it looks as though Jackie skelly never pursues court action despite all their threats. Interesing information on this at


----------



## G7979

thanks for that luciferxxvi interesting reading alright! Just trying to decide whether or not to move on and forget about them or come clean and go back to that gym until the end of my contract, seems like even if I did finish out the contract I would have a job and a half leaving anyway. They seem to have forgotten about me for the moment, just afraid now they will hit my credit card or laser card for the outstanding amount, I can't find the original receipt not sure how I paid, does anyone know where I would stand if they tried that?


----------



## europhile

Cahir said:


> I wrote a detailed email to JS in January complaining about the disgraceful hygiene standards.  The manager rang up and addressed each point assuring me that things would improve.  Nothing has improved, in fact it's much worse than it was a year ago.  Unfortunately it's the closest gym so I put up with it.



I can't believe that somebody continues to go to a gym where they think the hygiene standards are disgraceful.  The mind boggles.


----------



## LibraMan

europhile said:


> I can't believe that somebody continues to go to a gym where they think the hygiene standards are disgraceful.  The mind boggles.



From reading some of the posts, part of the problem is that Jackie Skelly makes it exceedingly difficult to cancel your membership or, at least, to stop them taking money out of your bank account/credit card after you do cancel.


----------



## europhile

But surely, even if they continued to take the money out of your account, you wouldn't go to the place if you thought you were going to get Legionnaire's or something?


----------



## Cahir

europhile said:


> But surely, even if they continued to take the money out of your account, you wouldn't go to the place if you thought you were going to get Legionnaire's or something?




When there's no other gym around is the only option.  I just avoid the showers, pool & sauna and use a sweat towel.


----------



## europhile

You make it sound like a giant petri dish!


----------



## ben101

i used to be a member of the swords branch.caught a veruca and skin infection on the outside of my ear.very dirty.


----------



## ClubMan

ben101 said:


> i used to be a member of the swords branch.caught a veruca and skin infection on the outside of my ear.


A veruca on your ear? Were you keeping your ear to the ground or something?


----------



## ben101

ClubMan said:


> A veruca on your ear? Were you keeping your ear to the ground or something?


 
HA!HA! very droll.noticed the "and in the sentence?two seperate ailments.didn't think i'd have to explain where i caught the veruca.


----------



## Complainer

*National Consumer Agency - Consumer Alert - 3 November 2008*

*1. NCA launches initiatives to get fairer deal for gym members*

  The National Consumer Agency has announced three initiatives aimed at ensuring that consumers get a fairer deal as members of leisure and fitness clubs.
  In consultation with the sector's representative bodies, the NCA has prepared a guide for the sector on how to draw up contracts that reflect an even balance between the interests of consumers and service providers.
  Key issues include the need for clarity about minimum membership periods, and notice periods for cancellation.
  Find out more about the guidelines on our corporate website NCA.ie:
http://www.nca.ie/eng/Research_Zone/Consultation/Gym_contracts_guidelines/
  Read the full press release about the gyms initiative:
http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/News_+_Research/Press%20Releases/New_guidelines_for_gym_contracts.html
  The NCA, in consultation with the sector, has also drawn up a set of seven best practice principles for gyms to adopt.
  We have also reached agreement with one of the biggest fitness club chains in the State, to modify their contracts to reflect the new guidelines.
  Read a comparison of the original membership contract and the revised terms:
http://www.nca.ie/eng/Research_Zone/Consultation/Gym_contracts_guidelines/jackie_skelly_fitness.html


----------



## Northcobird

hey there i cancelled my membership with Jackie Skellys the end of july and was told id have to pay 2 months cancellation fee- (even though i hadnt used the gym in two months!!! Cancelled the direct debit- and started getting constant calls from the debt collection team- who promised they would look into taking the 2 months i hadnt gone and had paid for as cancellation fee!!! Didnt bother- got more and more phone calls then got letter claiming they had my laser card details and would use the card to take the €130 out of my account- (without my consent- pin or signature!! didnt know they even had the details) they used my card in september and took €130 out of my current account- i rang them went ballistic at the managers who didnt bother returning phone calls and then they claimed they had no record of taking the money i was to get bank statements and drive to the gym to show them proof it was paid!! got call a week later asking for the money- went ballistic again- still no proof showing that it was takin- checked my account last friday and they have takin another €130 by laser card out of my account taking €260 and still nothing is showing up!! finding the management a joke to deal with and the staff unhelpful. Rang the manager twice yesterday- and rang again today 3 times looking for the head of accounts- still nothing sorted- I even asked for a copy of the contract to be sent out to me- hasnt materialised- does anyone know who to contact to complain about them?


----------



## Jack2008

Northcobird,

How have they right to go into your bank account and take money? I just don't understand this? Did you cancel the DD/Standing order with the bank?

Its crazy! Could you go to the guards? They took your money without your consent thats stealing surely?


----------



## Complainer

Northcobird said:


> hey there i cancelled my membership with Jackie Skellys the end of july and was told id have to pay 2 months cancellation fee- (even though i hadnt used the gym in two months!!! Cancelled the direct debit- and started getting constant calls from the debt collection team- who promised they would look into taking the 2 months i hadnt gone and had paid for as cancellation fee!!! Didnt bother- got more and more phone calls then got letter claiming they had my laser card details and would use the card to take the €130 out of my account- (without my consent- pin or signature!! didnt know they even had the details) they used my card in september and took €130 out of my current account- i rang them went ballistic at the managers who didnt bother returning phone calls and then they claimed they had no record of taking the money i was to get bank statements and drive to the gym to show them proof it was paid!! got call a week later asking for the money- went ballistic again- still no proof showing that it was takin- checked my account last friday and they have takin another €130 by laser card out of my account taking €260 and still nothing is showing up!! finding the management a joke to deal with and the staff unhelpful. Rang the manager twice yesterday- and rang again today 3 times looking for the head of accounts- still nothing sorted- I even asked for a copy of the contract to be sent out to me- hasnt materialised- does anyone know who to contact to complain about them?



You could consider taking a case against them via the Small Claims Court. You might also want to contact the Data Protection Commissioner about their retention and use of your laser details.


----------



## Sue Ellen

You also need to contact your bank and confirm that you do not want any further deductions to be made.  If it were me I would put a block on the card and get a new one issued if necessary.


----------



## Towger

As per Complainer, the Small Claims Court and the Data Protection Commissioner. Without your prior agreement, it is illegal for them to keep banking/card details for any longer than required for their original purpose, and to use them for anything but their original purpose. One of the commissioners first cases was a well known cinema who stored credit card details when a booking was made, when a subsequent booking was made they would look up the person's details and re used the card number. This was reported the Commissioner who ruled that once the original transaction had gone through the card details must be deleted.
BTW, I would also consider getting all your paperwork together and going down to the Guards and to make a formal statement.


----------



## bamboozle

straight off contact your bank and tell them to cancel all payments/direct debits to JK's.


----------



## Flax

I don't understand why people are complaining about Jackie Skellys when the problem is they didn't read their contract.

In BIG writing beside the bit where you sign your name, it says you must give two months notice to cancel your membership, and the contract will auto-renew after 12 months.

When I questioned the sales guy about this he said if I want to leave at the end of month 12 I need to give my notice at the end of month 10. If I forget to do this I will need to give two months notice to leave. For example, if I wait until month 12 to give my notice, I will continue being a member until month 14.

This is straightforward and clear. If I messed this up I would blame myself; I wouldn't blame Jackie Skellys. But of course, unlike most people, I understand the concept of personal responsibility!

In my opinion their gyms are not dirty either. I have no problem with them. In fact, I like their gyms.


----------



## purpeller

Flax said:


> When I questioned the sales guy about this he said if I want to leave at the end of month 12 I need to give my notice at the end of month 10. If I forget to do this I will need to give two months notice to leave. For example, if I wait until month 12 to give my notice, I will continue being a member until month 14.



In principle I agree with Flax, and I am also a fairly happy member of a JS gym.

Without wanting to open this debate again, other people (possibly on this thread) have been told that they could not given notice at the end of month 10.  

But the details on the NCA's website seem to say that Jackie Skelly's have now agreed to change all the T&Cs and submit to a fairer system of membership cancellation.


----------



## leo23

Flaxes statement is true about the contract, I learned a valuable lesson myself bout them when i joined Jackie Skelly.... I had such bad dealings with them... What ever happened to the customer is always right.
I left my old gym to join Jackie Skelly, after being promised it would have everything, turned out not to be half the gym they said it would...............got outa the contract tho by finding someone to take it over for me. But such a horrible shower to deal with who only want ur money!!!!!!!!


----------



## tink

Well, I don't know, me and a couple of my friends were quite happy but when we decided to quit thats when the trouble started so you might see when the time comes flax! My friend was told the same as you and when it came to month 10 she had to wait til month 12 give 2 months notice etc etc, I quit and they also sent me a letter saying they were going to charge my laser whereupon I cancelled my laser and got a new one. I've never answered the phone to them and they have now gone away but i was near enough the end of my contract anyway. I would get on to your bank about it. I rang the NCA and they said JS have the contract sewn up. Incidentally I was told they needed my laser details for the deposit only. However, valuable lesson learned !


----------



## rogue dealer

*Re: Jackie Skelly contract end/debt agency/hygiene?*



cjh said:


> I'd go into Jackie Skelly and ask to speak to the manager and make my case to them.


 

CJH you obviously have never dealt with a crowd of "3 card trick" merchants like these.

The sales people will lie blatantly to you about termination clauses on the contract in the hope you wont feel the need to read them and if you are stupid enough (like I was) not to do so they even have the neck to suggest that even if the sales person lies, it doesn't matter. 

All that matters is that you sign the contract.


----------

